# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب >  >  أمونة

## musab aljak

*للشاعر : حسين محى الدين 
أمونة كانت في الخيال 
إحساس مكتم في البشر 
كانت بتحلم بالصباح 
يغشاها لو يوم في العمر 
تقرا وتصلي وتبتهل 
تصدح مع الديك في الفجر 
تلبس جلاليب النجاح 
وتشيل من الناس السماح 
في أيديها كان شنطة وقلم 
وفي عيونها كان شايلة الحلم 
وفي الخاطر الحوش الوسيع 
اللمة والناس والنغم 
أمونة كانت إنفعال 
زي نسمة في الليل زي وتر 
تشتل بايديها المنى 
وتحصد مع الناس الوعود 
أمونة كيف حال البلد 
أماتنا واخوانا الكبار 
أمونة كيف طين البلد 
البانة والطير والخدار 
===
أمونة في وجع الحروف 
تغزل بايديها الصبر 
زي لهفة الطين للجروف 
زي نخلة جادت بالتمر 
زي شوقنا للزول الولوف 
لو غاب ثواني عن النظر 
زي الغمامات يوم تطوف 
تدينا إحساس المطر 
ونحنا بنغني مع الخرف 
أشواقنا تدفق بحر 
أمونة خاتنك دُخر 
للجاي للقدر العنيد 
نلقاك زي حبل الصبر 
===
وأمونة في الطلة 
أجمل خلايق الله 
زي نسمة تتدلي 
يوم تمشي في الحلة 
بتشبه فريع البان 
بي نارها نتقلى 
أمونة بت النيل 
في عيونها غابة نخيل 
زي قمره نص الليل 
بتغازل الفكرة 
أمونة بت النيل 
زي أرضنا البكرة 
===
أمونة كانت في الخيال 
إحساس مثالي ومزدهر 
أمونة أحلى من الخيال 
ما بتشبه الليل والقمر 
أمونة كانت زي ملاك 
حورية حايمة مع البشر 
في قلبها النور واليقين 
الطيبة والأصل الحنين 
وكلامها أحلى من الدرر

*

----------


## jafaros

*:1 (11)::1 (11):
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*والله ياود الجاك بي امانه انت زول رائع تسلم ياملك
*

----------


## ابولين

*روعة يا ود الجاك 00
*

----------


## مناوي

*مشكور يا مصعب الجاك
*

----------


## الرايقة

*تحياتي
ومشكورعلي النفحة الجميلة
سلمت يدااااااااك

*

----------


## محمد عامر بشير

*قصيدة رائعه بجد
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رائع كعادتك الحبيب مصعب

ودي حته فيها الروعة مكتملة تماما
أمونة في وجع الحروف 
تغزل بايديها الصبر 

*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

رائع كعادتك الحبيب مصعب

ودي حته فيها الروعة مكتملة تماما
أمونة في وجع الحروف 
تغزل بايديها الصبر 





أمونة كانت زي ملاك 
حورية حايمة مع البشر
***
دى اكتر حتة عاجبانى فى القصيدة يا كسلاوى

*

----------


## محمد star

*شعر جميل ياسلام مشكور اخى الرائع
                        	*

----------

